# S15 Front End Conversion



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

Where would be the best place to find the best deal on a S15 Front end conversion? The whole shabbang, fenders, bumper, hood, lights.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

Japan


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

You probably will have a hard time finding it here, and even if you did, it would cost $5-6k+ for the parts + install, or more.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

Well Infiniti Motorsports, they offer the whole front end conversion, for 3999. I was just wondering if there was possibly a better deal out there.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

KingEkstacy said:


> *Well Infiniti Motorsports, they offer the whole front end conversion, for 3999. I was just wondering if there was possibly a better deal out there. *


Yeah, thats about what I thought it would be... Are you talking about converting an S13 or an S14? Where is Infiniti Motorsports located? Website?

You might want to try searching, or posting a thread at http://www.zilvia.net, a lot of Silvia/240sx stuff there.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

its www.infinitemotorsports.net


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

These guys have it for a decent price:

http://www.wholesalehyperformance.com/jdm.html


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that place too, the only problem is that they only have fiberglass bumpers. I personally have never put a body kit on any of my cars, but I have heard soo many bad things about fiberglass. That it cracks easily, and that paint doesn't stick to it well. Are Greddy products, the aero parts, fiberglass or urethane?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

Isn't Veilside the only company with urethane kits?


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

If your doing it yourself it will be a hard job anyways, if your having a reputable shop do the work, fiberglas shouldn't be a problem. As long as they prep it and primer it good, it shouldn't look any different. Just be careful around dips and speedbumps cuz it might crack a little easier.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

midnight motorsports  sells it for a good price, check them out.


----------

